# Help please!!



## Sam Evans (Mar 21, 2018)

I have a 7’ Hiniker. I went to get fuel and noticed smoke coming from my unit. I opened my hood but by then the smoking had stopped. I tried to move the plow but it had no power. I checked the main fuse and it was blown. I replaced it and now my plow works all except for drop. It’s lights up in float mode but the bald will not drop. All other modes work. Please tell me there is an easy fix for this. It’s 10:45 at night and snow will be here by morning


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Doesn’t sound like a quick fix. You can at least check all of your connections to make sure that they’re not broken or chaffing, and are clean snd tight, including your grounds. May be bad plow/battery cable. 

Best bet might be to be first in line at the dealer for repairs


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

When the fuse blew, did it fry/melt anything else near it?


----------



## zoojerry (Oct 29, 2019)

I would make sure you have a good ground on your harness. I think the ground is what opens the spool valve to drop.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

sounds like you have a dead short in your wiring harness


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> sounds like you have a dead short in your wiring harness


 a year ago....:waving:

and my guess would be, at well over a year ago, would be a coil let the smoke out.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Someone on here has the saying in their signature which holds true in this case.

"Electrical components run on smoke... you let the smoke out and they don't work anymore" 

or something to the tune of that...


----------

